# Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??



## Horst (14 Juli 2006)

Auf der Suche nach Antworten bin ich hier gelandet!
Mal ne Frage, ich hab einen neu.de Account und bekomme immer häufiger Messages wie unten stehend!
Der Text ist immer gleich, nur die Namen sind anders! Daher meine Vermutung das es sich um eine Art der Abzocke handelt! Nur wie mit einer aus meiner Sicht mormalen 0151 Handynummer!
---------
Mmh ich weiß jetzt gar nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll :-( so eben bin ich doch tatsächlich über dein profil gestolpert! Es hat mich auf jeden fall angesprochen wie du siehst mir ist aufgefallen, wir beide wohnen ja gar nicht soweit auseinander.! Ich würde dich sehr gern näher kennen lernen falls du nicht schon dein glück gefunden haben solltest :-( ich habe jetzt in den nächsten tagen urlaub, da könnten wir beiden doch eigentlich etwas gemeinsam unternehmen oder? Ich könnte dir doch meine Telefonnummer geben 01511055xxxx. Das ist doch eine prima Idee! Schreiben ist nicht so unbedingt meine stärke Ich bin so neugierig! Mal schaun was jetzt draus wird!?!? Viele liebe grüsse 
----------------

Aus Datenschutz hab ich mal die letzten 4 Zahlen ausgexxt!
Hoffe das geht so in Ordnung!

Weis jemand genaueres??

Besten Dank und Gruß
Horst


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo Horst,
da ich solche Nummern gerne mal teste bitte ich Dich mir die restlichen Zahlen per privater Nachricht zukommen zu lassen. Dazu müsstest Du Dich allerdings hier anmelden (kost nix ).
Ich vermute man wird aufgefordert per Premium-SMS zu antworten, oder man ist der Auffassung ein Chat-Abo käme durch nen Anruf zustande. 
Gruss
Teleton


----------



## ESC (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Wenn Du Abzocke bei Kontaktnachrichten befürchtest, was trägst Du Dich überhaupt bei einer Partnerbörse ein? 

Natürlich kann man nicht ausschließen, dass eine Abzockmasche nachkommt, beispielsweise das Du auf eine 0900-Nummer gelockt werden sollst. Da musst Du eben aufpassen, aber eine 0151-Nummer kostet Dich zunächst mal nur den normalen Mobilfunktarif, wenn Du denn doch neugierig bist....

/ESC


----------



## Horst (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Abzocke bei Kontaktnachrichten befürchtest, was trägst Du Dich überhaupt bei einer Partnerbörse ein?




Vielleicht weil die Welt nicht nur aus schlechten Menschen besteht! Und ich eigentlich schon weis was Sachew ist, aber die Masche mit ner 0151 Nummer kenne ich noch nicht und da dachte ich mir halt ich Frag mal. Wüsste ja nicht das Dich das stört (so kommt es zumindest rüber!)



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man nicht ausschließen, dass eine Abzockmasche nachkommt, beispielsweise das Du auf eine 0900-Nummer gelockt werden sollst. Da musst Du eben aufpassen, aber eine 0151-Nummer kostet Dich zunächst mal nur den normalen Mobilfunktarif, wenn Du denn doch neugierig bist....
> /ESC



Axo! Eine reine 0151 Nummer ist also gefahrlos! OK, werde es mal selber testen und berichten was abgeht!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Horst,
> da ich solche Nummern gerne mal teste bitte ich Dich mir die restlichen Zahlen per privater Nachricht zukommen zu lassen. Dazu müsstest Du Dich allerdings hier anmelden (kost nix ).
> Ich vermute man wird aufgefordert per Premium-SMS zu antworten, oder man ist der Auffassung ein Chat-Abo käme durch nen Anruf zustande.
> Gruss
> Teleton



Danke fürs Angebot, ich teste es mal selbst und berichte dann!


----------



## ESC (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				Horst schrieb:
			
		

> ESC schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir aus kann jeder da suchen, wo er/sie will, mir war nur nicht bewusst, dass Dir die 0151 nicht als normale Mobilfunknummer bekannt ist...

/ESC


----------



## Eismann (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Servus,
mir geht es genauso.
Ich habe genau die gleiche Nachricht bekommen.
Inzwischen hab ich ein paar 0151-Nummern gesammelt. Einige bitten um nen Anruf, andere wollen SMS.
Hat schon jemand mal geantwortet?
Und die Absenderinnen waren schon zweimal aus "Albstadt". Ist ganz und gar nicht in meiner Nähe...

Ganz aktuell ist dieser Text:
etzt bin ich ja mal sprachlos du hast ein nettes profil…. Wäre doch fatal, wenn ich meine Chance nicht nutzen würde dir ein paar nette Zeilen zu schreiben hmm… mir fehlen jetzt in diesen Augenblick die richtigen Worte ich schreibe nun ja nicht jeden tag nette Männer an…  Sorry, ich habe mich ja noch überhaupt nicht vorgestellt, meine Name ist -egal- meine angaben sieht du ja auch in meinen profil! Dein profil hört sich wirklich viel versprechend an ich frage mich jetzt wie sich wohl deine stimme er anhört ich würde sehr gern mit dir telefonieren ich bin so frei und gebe dir meine Handynummer 0151105xxxxx  ich denke mal am Telefon kann man sich ein wenig besser beschnuppern oder? Ich würde mich sehr freuen ein Lebenszeichen von dir zuhören… viele liebe grüsse


Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit?
Gruß,
Eismann


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hmmm verdächtig viele mit 0151 Tel.Nummern. Das macht mich stutzig und riecht nach Callcenterflirts


----------



## Thodde (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Also der letzte Beitrag (Call-Center) kommt dem schon sehr nahe !

Ich kenne eine weibliche Person die für ein Websiteanbieter arbeitet, der eine FlirtWebsite betreibt (welchen weiß ich nicht mal, arbeiten sicher viele so). Naturgemäß halten sich auf diesen Websites mit Flirtchats oder Erotikchats oder son Zeugs wesentlich mehr Männer als Frauen auf. 

Die Aufgabe meiner Bekannten ist es lediglich im Netz sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten und ab und an auch mal einen Handykontakt herzustellen und mkit anderen Männern zu quatschen. Das wird als Arbeitszeit bezahlt. Der Vorteil ist, dass denen die Kunden nicht ausbleiben (das ist ein Bezahlportal) !

Also man registriert sich und zahlt einen Monatsbeitrag ! (weiß nicht ob das bei neu.de auch so ist). Warum das immmer 0151-Nummern sind weiß ich nicht. Ist aber bei meiner Bekannten auch so. Die Mobilnummer wird von der Firma gestellt. Könnte vielleicht am Ende sein dass die mit dem entsprechenden Mobilfunkanbieter eine Provisionsregelung haben und an den Handy-Gesprächskosten so auch noch beteiligt sind (sind zwar keine Abzocknummern aber ja auch irgendwie nicht grad die billigsten).

Also die "Abzocke" liegt in erster Linie darin begründet (zumindest in diesem Fall den ich kenne, was ja nicht generalisiert so sein muss), dass Du mit scheinbaren Interessentinnen an Dir "gefüttert" wirst, die sich aber eigentlich "nur" beruflich mit Dir unterhalten und Du fleißig weiter Deine teuren Gebühren für das Portal bezahlst. Sind sie nicht im Dienst. erreichst Du sie nicht. Daß heißt genau genommen, "produzieren" sie nicht die Leistung die sie anbieten, das Verbinden von zwei Interessenten füreinander sondern sie kaufen sich die Interesenten. Übrigens darf meine Bekannte so ohne weiteres laut ihrem "Arbeitsvertrag" nicht so ohne weiteres darüber reden was sie da tut.

Sie hat sich auf eine Anzeige in der Tageszeitung gemeldet die da lautete: "Damen zum Telefonieren gesucht, guter Verdienst" oder so.

Alles unseriöse Arbeitsweisen in die sich leider auch meine Bekannte hat verstricken lassen :-( In der heutigen Zeit ist den Menschen echt fast egal wie sie ihr Geld verdienen.... :-(

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir steht was von einer eventuellen bildnachricht mit hinweis auf ca.2eu kosten.


----------



## palegrey (9 August 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Ich bin bei Metalflirt registriert und habe das gleiche Problem.
Allerdings habe ich schon individuelle Nachrichten bekommen, die sich konkret auf mein Profil beziehen. Nur ist die Dame komischerweise schwer erreichbar. Sie will SMSen, schreibt aber vllt. alle 2 Tage was. Da ich 150 Frei-SMS habe is mir das auch egal. 
Sie sagte, sie hat kein Internet mehr , seit ihr Mitbewohner ausgezogen ist.
deshalb kann sie nur sehr selten online sein.
Komisch ist, Metalflirt ist kostenlos. Könnte da noch was anderes dahinterstecken?! 
Aber da hier schon geschrieben wurde, dass es sich um normale Handynummern handelt, kann ich ja beruhigt sein.
Warum ich das hier überhaupt schreibe!? Nun , weil mich zunächst die Nummer unsicher machte und die Sachen, die sie z.B. über Ihren Ex schreibt. Die sind schon ..naja.. fast zu krass um wahr zu sein.. und komisch, dass soviel über die 0151 gemacht wird, flirttechnisch. Naja, vllt. gibts da bei D1 extra Flirtpakete, die alle diese Vorwahl haben. looool. Kleiner Scherz...


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				palegrey schrieb:
			
		

> dass soviel über die 0151 gemacht wird, flirttechnisch.


Ich würde meinen, das zielgruppenspezifisch. Steht die 0151 nicht für D1-Prepaid? Einige Leute, die ich kenne und die eine Prepaidkarte nutzen, sind z. B. entweder recht jung, verwenden diese als Zweitnummer oder wollen sich keinen Vertrag mit langer Laufzeit leisten. Über´n Daumen gepeilt sind das die gleichen Leute, die sich auch auf Annoncen melden, blinddatefreundlich sind und auch sonst eher nur ihren Spaß oder endlich einen Partner haben wollen.


----------



## Wuesty (18 August 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

nachrichten aus neu.de bei dennen ich denk es ist reine abz...!



> Jeder meiner Schritte, seit ich Laufen lernte, hatte ich nur ein Ziel: DICH zu finden! Mich kannst du auch bei open-date finden. Da habe ich auch ein Bild. Ich würde mich freuen! ***



open-date ist so kostenlos, aber leute anzureden kostet...



> mm irgendwie weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so recht was ich dir schreiben soll. also als erstes mal hat mich dein profil sehr neugierig gemacht. zum anderen habe ich auch im moment ein bisschen zeit mich mal wieder um mein leben zu kümmern. habe für ne weile bei meinen grosseltern gelebt weil da einiges im argen war. aber jetzt will ich auch wieder leben. möchte meine hobbys wieder voll genießen können und auch mal nur an ein zusammen denken können. noch so viel mehr aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt doch ein bisschen abgeschweift. vielleicht ist es doch besser wenn ich dir einfach mal meine nummer gebe und du dich mal hören lässt. hier ist sie 0151/1055**** , kannst ja spontan mal was von dir hören lassen. freu mich schon , *** PS: ich würde zu gern ein bild von dir auf mein handy haben





> hey, das ist doch mal ein profil das mich echt interessiert. hatte eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr darauf gehofft doch noch eins zu entdecken. na ja als land kind hat man ja nicht viele möglichkeiten. jetzt bin ich auf der jagd nach jemandem der mir auch ein bisschen was aus der stadt erzählen kann. der mit mir die gegend unsicher macht und auch mal ein bisschen romantik mag. ach da gibt es noch so vieles das ich am liebsten sofort erzählen und erleben möchte. weißt was ich gebe dir einfach mal meine nummer, 0151/1033**** vielleicht hast ja lust und zeit und lässt dann was von dir hören. bin schon total gespannt, lg ***



und hier 2 klassiker mit der berüchtigten 0151-Nummer...


bekomm solche nachrichten ständig... weiß eigentlich jemand wie man sich da wieder abmelden kann? brauch den mist dort nimmer...

grüße Wuesty


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 August 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



			
				Wuesty schrieb:
			
		

> nachrichten aus neu.de bei dennen ich denk es ist reine abz.....!


Wenn du auch jeden Quatsch mitmachst!



			
				Wuesty schrieb:
			
		

> weiß eigentlich jemand wie man sich da wieder abmelden kann? brauch den mist dort nimmer...


Gehe mal auf neu.de und dort unter Hilfe - da steht, wie man kündigen oder ein Abo abbestellen kann bzw. der Weg zum Support. Bevor du hier andere um Hilfe bittest, hättest du auch selbst darauf kommen können - Internet kann so einfach sein!


----------



## Gast (25 August 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Sehr interessant, sind auch Mails von scheinbar alten Bekannten, die sich plötzlich wieder an deine Mailadresse erinnern und, damit der Kontakt nicht abreisst hinterlassen se dir mal schnell ihre Handynummer.

Bsp aus meiner Lycosmailbox (keine Ahnung, wie die an dem Spamfilter vorbeikam... kam aber von ner GMX adresse und war wohl wirklich von einem Menschen verschickt):

ups
nach langen herum schauen meiner mail nachrichten habe ich dich auf einmal
wieder entdeckt wie geht es dir lang nicht mehr von dir gehört ich bin
in den nächsten
tagen ganz in deiner nähe... wollen wir uns nicht mal beide auf einen
schwung
verabreden? (kaffee trinken) ich musste doch doch sehr oft noch an
dich denken du auch an mich??? ich find dich immer noch ganz dufte
warum tel wir nicht einmal mit einander? ich habe eine neue nummer bekommen
ich weiß nicht ob du sie schon hast... 0175350XXXX
deine habe ich leider nicht mehr da sie mein handy gestohlen haben
wie sieht es denn jetzt nächstes wochenende bei dir aus? bei mir passt es
wunderbar!!
so so ich werde dann mal auf deinen anruf warten

bis denne dicken knutscher -egal-

Sachen die Auffallen:
-Nirgends wird mein Name, meine Stadt oder sonstirgendetwas erwähnt was mich von jedem anderen Menschen dieser Welt unterscheidet.
-Sie gibt direkt ihre Handynummer... welcher normale Mensch würde das machen? Ich mein wofür schreibt man sich denn überhaupt Mails?
-Sie findet mich "dufte", obwohl wir schon lange nix mehr von mir gehört haben? Ah ja 
-Schnelle Reaktionszeit. Melde dich Heute Abend/Bis Morgen/Bis zum Wochenende etc. wenn es wirklich jemand wäre den ich kenne, hätte das auch länger Zeit 

Bei sowas sollte man SOFORT aufpassen. Ähnliches gilt auch bei Nachrichten bei Neu.de, single.de, Meetic, I-Love etc. wenn eine Frau gleich mit der Tür in´s Haus fällt und euch sagt wie toll ihr doch seid isses meistens eh verarsche ... wenn ihr wirklich so toll wärt hättet ihr euch auf diesen Seiten niemals angemeldet 

Grundlegende Verhaltensregel:
-Immer an diese Mailadresse antworten. Keine SmS schreiben oder anrufen. 
Kommt keine Antwort war´s nen Fake.
-benutzt mal google nach dem verwendeten Nickname/Emailadresse meistens auch sehr interessant
-gebt eure Handynummer niemals raus. Denn mittlerweile gibt es auch schon Abzocker... öhm "Anbieter" die für Anrufe Geld kassieren.

Und falls ihr dochmal drauf reinfallt:
-Bezahlt die Rechnung nicht. Sagt eurem Anbieter er soll den Posten von der Rechnung streichen. Lasst euch nicht von Mahnungen oder ähnlichen Drohgebärden einschüchtern... wenn´s vor´s Gericht geht geht´s vor´s Gericht. Und Inkassounternehmen können euch auch nix solange diese keinen vollstreckbaren Titel haben..,. und den gibbet wo? Vor Gericht


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

haha, mir gehts genauso, hatte schon 2 nummern mit 0151/...

und beide haben mir die nummer gleich bei der ersten mail geschickt 
Und bei mir kam auch vor, wie weiter oben auch, das sie ein Landkind ist :-D
Hehe, ich verstehe die abzocke auch noch nicht so ganz...

hier mal der text :

ich hoffe ich mache das jetzt auch alles richtig. eigentlich mache ich
so was ja zum ersten mal. also mein name ist andrea, bin gerade auf
dein profil gestossen und möchte dir sagen das das sehr interessant
ist. also, wenn ich mir das so recht durch den kopf gehen lasse dann
hätte ich schon lust mehr über dich zu erfahren.
du doch bestimmt auch über mich. jetzt kommt das schwierigste, ich
weiss ja gar nicht was dich bei mir interessiert.
vielleicht das ich ein landkind bin und erst umgezogen. oder das ich
sehr gerne musik höre oder oder oder. hmm geht ja am telefon bestimmt
besser mit dem vorstellen. ich geb dir mal meine nummer,
0151/18114[..], vielleicht höre ich ja bald was von dir. bist du auch
schon so neugierig auf mehr.....

ooops, die letzten ziffern gar nicht wegge x´t :-(

*[Virenscanner: 3 Ziffern entfernt]*


----------



## AtomicAngel (7 September 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

LOLl.....gestern morgen, auf einmal 2 msgs im flirtfever PF mit jeweils einer 0151 - Vorwahl. Wenn die [] interesse, WIRKLICHES Interesse haben, dann sollten Sie normalerweise auf deine Antwort zurückschreiben. Da Sie noch nicht zurückgeschrieben haben, obwohl sie die Nacht online waren denke ich, daß ist alles schwachsinn! Da ich jetzt auch noch eure Posts hier gefunden habe.....Ruft da bloss nicht an.....ich verstehe diese Art abzocke auch nicht aber das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, daß die [] kohle für anrufe bekommen....

Gruss, Atomic

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hab irgendwie die gleiche Nachricht bekommen.... Naja



> suesseissi20   ich hoffe ich mache das jetzt auch alles richtig. eigentlich
> mache ich so was ja zum ersten mal. also mein name ist issi,
> bin gerade auf dein profil gestossen und möchte dir sagen
> das das sehr interessant ist. also, wenn ich mir das so
> ...



*[0151-Nummer neutralisiert - wem die auch immer gehören mag ... - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

hallo,
habe ebenfalls bei neu.de so ne nachricht bekommen - sie findet mein profil interessant obwohl ich noch nicht einmal ein foto drin habe...

ich vermute zum einen das die (callcenter etc. ...) bei jedem telfonat den einen oder anderen cent mitverdienen. zum anderen werden die damen dadurch sicher auch die eine oder andere handy-nummer sammeln können. ich wäre vorsichtig mit test-anrufen und -sms. letzteres am besten gar nicht machen und beim anrufen die eigene nummer unterdrücken...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Ich habe auch so eine erhalten. Ich muss dazu noch ergänzen: ich bin 46 Jahre alte und das Mädel grade mal 19! 

Zitat:"aha. hatte es mir doch gedacht. die interessantesten profile findet man immer erst kurz vorm zubettgehen. sag mal, wieso hast du denn über die ganzen spannenden sachen so rein gar nichts geschrieben. war das um mich neugierig zu machen? .........
jetzt aber schluss, ich geb dir meine nummer, dann können wir doch am telefon einfach noch ein bisschen quatschen ja. 01511031xxxx. bitte lass dir nicht zuviel zeit. ich bin total gespannt. ach ja, hast du vielleicht auch noch ein nettes foto von dir. habe jetzt ein handy mit mms bekommen  lg yvette...... bussi."


----------



## Yaaarrgh (18 November 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch seit einer Weile bei neu.de registriert und habe  schon diverse Nachrichten bekommen die zu einem SMS-Chat führen. Dass das Betrug ist war mir bislang klar, aber nun habe ich heute glatt drei verschiedene Nachrichten bekommen wo Mädels mich toll finden und ich sie doch bitte auf ihrem Handy anrufen soll.

Hier mal die Nachrichten:



> du, ich habe da mal ne frage. du scheinst ziemlich geradeaus zu sein. dann bin ich das einfach auch mal. habe gerade dein profil entdeckt. hmm wie fange ich am besten an. also, ich bin auf der suche nach einem unkomplizierten mann der wie ich auch einfach ein bisschen spass haben will. ich hoffe di verstehst was ich meine. also nicht nur lachen sondern, ähm also, sex. alles was es da zu erleben gibt. hatte schon bi erfahrungen gemacht weil ich bisher nicht das bei einem mann gefunden habe was ich suche. aber jetzt habe ich gemerkt ich will doch nur einen mann. meine offenheit hat dich jetzt hoffentlich nicht schockiert, bevor ich mich jetzt um kopf und kragen rede denke ich sollten wir einfach mal telefonieren. geb dir mal meine nummer, 015110xxxxx. währ echt toll wenn du dich bald meldest. find dich halt schon sehr ansprechend. dann reden wir auch um den rest, okay?? kuss von julia
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Nun weiss ich überhaupt nicht was ich davon halten soll. Auf diese "ich will SEX!"-nachrichten würde ich sowieso nicht antworten, denn danach suche ich nicht. Die letzte Nachricht finde ich jedoch schon interessant. Nun macht es mich halt überaus stutzig, dass ich an nur einem Tag gleich drei solcher Nachrichten bekomme wo die Mädels sofort ihre Handynummer rausrücken. Das stinkt einfach viel zu sehr.

Was meint ihr so dazu?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Yaaarrgh schrieb:


> Was meint ihr so dazu?



He Yaaarrgh,

das ist völlig normal, passiert mir mir immer wieder. Und das sich die Telefonnummer ähneln reiner Zufall. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Yaaarrgh (18 November 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> He Yaaarrgh,
> 
> das ist völlig normal, passiert mir mir immer wieder. Und das sich die Telefonnummer ähneln reiner Zufall.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Irgendwie überzeugt mich das rein garnicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 November 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Yaaarrgh schrieb:


> Irgendwie überzeugt mich das rein garnicht.


Schau mal, ob Dein "Schatz" auf mehreren Hochzeiten tanzt; einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

hallo erst einmal also ich selbst habe ja auch eine kleine anzeige geschaltet, aber bisher haben mich nur die angeschrieben, die gleich mit mir ins bett wollen beim herumstöbern hier in diesen anzeigen bin ich doch tasächlich auf dein profil gestossen not bad  du wirst bestimmt auch schon zahlreiche zuschriften bekommen haben oder? was hältst du denn davon, wenn wir uns beide einfach mal einen schönen tag zusammen machen? nur du und ich?? normalerweise gebe ich nie so schnell meine rufnummer heraus, bei dir mache ich eine grosse ausnahme ich würde mich gern heute oder morgen gern ein wenig mit dir unterhalten so können wir schnell heraus finden, ob und wann wir uns einmal gegenüber sitzen können?? bist du jetzt von mir überrascht? also meine rufnummer ist: 01605473*** ein lebenszeichen von dir zuhören, würde mich auf jedenfall sehr glücklich machen!! freu mich schon auf dich, bis dahin viele liebe grüsse pia  	


und


hmm da ist er nun also, mein traumprinz... oder zumindest das profil hinter dem er sich verbergen könnte. weisst du das mich dein profil richtig heftig angesprochen hat. ich weiss ja nicht, aber als ich dein profil gelesen hatte habe ich so ein kribbeln im bauch gespürt. ich glaube da gibt es was das du und ich gemeinsam haben. wenn du wissen möchtest was, dann lass uns doch gemeinsam danach forschen. ich bin schon heftig neugierig auf noch viel mehr von dir. du ich geb dir einfach mal meine nummer, dann können wir da ja mal ein bisschen plaudern  , 0151 10539***. freu mich schon auf unsere gemeinsame suche. mit ganz lieben gruss, camilla




Bei diesem Mist habe ich 20 Minuten nachdenken müssen, bis ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam wurde. Jungs, da will jemand Geld verdienen ohne zu arbeiten und ich Vollidiot schenke diesem Witzbold auch noch meine kostbare Zeit, aber zum Glück nicht mein Geld. Wenn ihr jemand kennenlernen wollt,versucht es bei den Internetportalen eurer coolsten Stadtzeitschrift.
Grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Bin ja froh, dass ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe. Ich habe mich bei ilove.de eingeschrieben und bekam folgende mail mit 0151 Nummer:

waldfee18w schreibt:
lasse, endlich mal ein nettes profil. weißt was, ich bin schon ganz schön gespannt darauf noch ein bisschen mehr zu erfahren.
du sag mal was machst du eigentlich so, wenn du denn mal ein bisschen freizeit hast. ich meine hättest nicht mal lust auf ein spontanes abenteuer, kennen lernen, spaß haben und dann mal sehen was sich ergibt. ich weiß das klingt voll frech, aber genauso bin ich nun mal. also wenn du magst und auch zeit hast, hier meine nummer, 0151 1811****, lass mal was von dir hören.
ach ja kannst du auch mms empfangen?? ich hätte da zwei nette pics  glg lea

Habt Ihr darauf reagiert? Ich glaube ich schau einfach mal was passiert. Klingt doch verlockend. Nur ist sie eigentlich nicht das was ich suche. Sind eigentlich nur noch Fakes auf den Single-Seiten unterwegs? Ich find´s zum kotzen wie mit den Gefühlen von Menschen umgegangen wird.
_
Nummer anonymisiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Yaaarrgh (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Also ich habe auf die Nachrichen nicht reagiert und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht tun. 9 von 10 Nachrichten sind eh fake .. wenn nicht noch mehr!

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schau einfach mal was passiert.


Du musst damit rechnen, dass deine Handynummer danach häufig angespammt wird, und zwar mit MMS. Die wollen feststellen:

gibt es die Handynummer?
gehört der Besitzer zu unserer Zielgruppe?

Wenn du Online-Flirts machst und die SMS daher echt sein könnte, würde ich die Handynummer mit abgeschalteter Rufnummernübermittlung anrufen und schauen, ob eine dir bekannte Person am anderen Ende antwortet. Wenn ja, musst du selber entscheiden, ob es ein Fake ist oder nicht. Wenn nein: Finger weg - keine Nummer unter diesem Anschluss!

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Auch noch sehr schön ist....


"na toll. endlich ein interessantes profil, dann steht das was ich gerne wissen möchte noch nicht mal drin. hmm du machst es aber für mich sehr schwer. weiss ja gar nicht recht wie ich jetzt dazu komme mehr von dir zu erfahren. bin ja gerade ein bisschen unterwegs. daher wird es schwer mit dem mailen. was möchtest du denn so ganz ganz ehrlich auf diesem wege finden? was für länger oder nur ein bisschen spass. so richtig eindeutig war das da nicht zu lesen. an ja. ich habe ne gute idee, ich geb dir einfach mal die nummer 0151 52046X5X und du meldest dich mal kurz. dann können wir das doch am tel. besprechen. so genug für jetzt. ich warte dann mal auf dich. bis hoffentlich bald, becky ps. magst du eigentlich auch gerne tanzen??"


----------



## Unrestauriert (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

lol... Die gleiche hab ich auch grad bekommen, nur heißt die Becky jetzt Becki.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Es ist ganz einfach so - die Anbieter von Flirtsites werden immer raffinierter.
Das nette Mädel von nebenan mit Fotos, Profil und allem wird hier als Lockvogel benutzt. Entweder findet sich bald der verschlüsselte link zu einer website z.B "single und chat anschließen fügst du noch einen Punkt und com hinzu" oder eine dubiose Handynummer, die meist tatsächlich zu vodafone oder so gehört.Hier mein Beispiel:
	hey wie cool, habe gerade ein bisschen gestöbert. dabei ist
mir doch sofort dein profil ins auge gefallen. was soll ich
dir sagen, ich finde es echt super, ich meine es gibt
natürlich noch viel mehr was ich gern von dir wissen möchte,
aber für den anfang schonmal nicht übel. nun willst du auch
was zu mir wissen oder? also in meiner freizeit liebe ich es
sport zu treiben aber genauso gern auch einfach nur zu
faulenzen. magst du auch genauso gern wie ich mal verreisen.
alleine macht das nur keinen spass. wenn du auch lust
hättest könnte man das doch auch gemeinsam mal ins auge
fassen. hmm irgendwie fällt mir das schon schwer mich so zu
beschreiben. weisst was ich gebe dir meine nummer
0151/1058xxxx und du rufst mich dann mal an wenn du magst.
okay.

vielleicht hast ja ein nettes reiseziel für uns 

bussi von tanja 

So oder ähnlich läuft es immer.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

hallo,
hab gerade auch so ne SMS bekommen...
- Auf mein Festnetztelefon!!!
- Ich bin bei keinerlei Partnervermittlung o.ä. angemeldet (schon garnicht geb ich denen meine Telefonnummer...)
Sowas ist doch mehr als dreist.

Der Text:


> "Hallo, Würde mich über einen Anruf von dir sehr freuen
> Unwissend, ob du meine Parship-Nachricht bekommen hast... aber ich versuchs mal, Lg Staphanie"


Auch von ner 0151 (5794****) Nummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

na toll. endlich ein interessantes profil, dann steht das was ich gerne wissen möchte noch nicht mal drin. hmm du machst es aber für mich sehr schwer. weiss ja gar nicht recht wie ich jetzt dazu komme mehr von dir zu erfahren. bin ja gerade ein bisschen unterwegs. daher wird es schwer mit dem mailen. was möchtest du denn so ganz ganz ehrlich auf diesem wege finden? was für länger oder nur ein bisschen spass. so richtig eindeutig war das da nicht zu lesen. an ja. ich habe ne gute idee, ich geb dir einfach mal die nummer 0151159805XX und du meldest dich mal kurz. dann können wir das doch am tel. besprechen. so genug für jetzt. ich warte dann mal auf dich. bis hoffentlich bald, ela ps. magst du eigentlich auch gerne tanzen??


Die habe ich auch bei Neu.de bekommen nur heißt Sie nun ela 



und noch eine die ich bekommen habe

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal sehen, was mein Bruder in seinem Profil geschrieben hat So bin ich doch rein zufällig auf dein Profil gestoßen! Ups, ich habe dir ja noch gar nicht mein Namen verraten :-( Also ich bin die Domenica. Ich würde doch jetzt zu gern wissen, wer sich hinter diesem Profil verbirgt??? Ich finde es ja super spannend so einen Kontaktmarkt. Wenn ich sehe, was mein Bruder immer hier so kennen lernt. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal sehr direkt, ich habe nächsten Donnerstag und Freitag frei. Jetzt stellt sich einfach die Frage wie spontan du bist??? Wenn ich jemanden näher kennen lernen möchte, würde ich ihn auch gern in die Augen sehen Und eines muss ich auch noch sagen, ich bin sehr schreibfaul… ich werde dir jetzt einfach meine Mobilnummer beifügen, dann können wir uns ausgiebig noch mal unterhalten! 0151103338XX. So, ich werde jetzt mal sehen, wie du auf meine Nachricht reagierst??? Ich sage jetzt mal bis später vlg Domenica


(...)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo,
habe jetzt mal einen kleinen Schock bekommen.

Ist es relativ wahrscheinlich, dass es sich dabei um eine Flirtnummer handelt? Habe nämlich soeben ganz zufällig beim abheften der Handyrechnungen auch eine 0151-Nr gefunden in der Liste meines Partners gefunden und mich über diese Vorwahl gewundert. Habe dann mal im Net geschaut, weil ich das NEtz wissen wollte und bin grad richtig gereizt, weil ich schon gern wüsste, was mein Partner da macht. Normal bin ich nicht eifersüchtig, aber das finde ich grad schon recht scheiße. Ich möchte ihm auch nicht einfach einen Vorwurf machen, wenn nichts dahinter is, aber irgendwie spricht ja schon viel dafür.
Hatte die Nummer auch mal angerufen, aber geht keiner ran. Möchte ungern ne SMS hinschicken, da dann ja auch meine Nummer zu sehen ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



> 0151, 0160, 0170, 0171, 0175
> Vorwahlen für Handynummern des Netzbetreibers T-Mobile, auch als D1
> bekannt.


eher harmlos, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo! Ich habe da auch so einen Fall:

Ich habe im Internet auf einer eigentlich unverfänglichen Internetseite eine Kontaktanzeige gefunden. ht*p://w*w.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=6097881
Da ich wissen wollte, was sich hinter dieser verbirgt, habe ich die im Bild aufgeführte Telefonnummer (015204283... lest selbst.) dann auch angerufen. Dort jedoch erwartete mich eine erotische Stimme. Diese erklärte mir sinngemäß:
"Willkommen bei Deuschlands größter Erotikhotline, hier kannst du einen Monat lang jeden Tag eine Stunde für nur 3 ct./min mit den heißesten Mädchen telefonieren. Um die Nutzungsbedingungen zu hören drücke die 1."
Nachdem ich kurz überlegte, dachte ich, dass man sich die Nutzungsbedingungen ja einmal anhören könne, schließlich suchte ich ja nach Kontakt und die AGBs zu hören ist ja nie verkehrt, alleine schon um erzählen zu können, das man schon was von den Betrügereien mit normalen Handynummern gehört hat. Nachdem ich jedoch die 1 gedrückt habe, wurde mir gesagt (wieder sinngemäß):"Schön das du dabei bist, ich verbinde dich sofort..."
Daraufhin wurde ich auch sofort verbunden, mit einer Dame, welche anscheinend die Aufgabe hat, Name und Alter zu erfragen und daraufhin in einen gewünschten Bereich weiterzuleiten. Da ich immernoch nicht verstanden habe, was ich denn nun eigentlich bezahlen muss, wie ich überhaupt hier hingelangt bin und ob/was das für ein Vertrag ist, habe ich ihr bevor ich irgendetwas anderes mache erst einmal all diese Fragen gestellt. Auch stellte ich ihr die Frage, was ich denn mit dem drücken der 1 abgeschlossen hätte. Sie tat immer wieder so, als würde sie mich nicht so genau verstehen und konnte mir weder sagen, wie die Firma heißt, die dahintersteckt, noch mit jemanden verbinden, der mir Auskunft geben kann, noch mir sagen, was das ganze eigentlich kostet und wie ich denn wohl an die AGBs kommen würde. Die einzige Auskunft die sie mir gab war, dass es alles in den AGBs stehen würde, welche ich doch am Anfang aufrufen hätte können, nach dem ersten Anruf aber nicht mehr. Nach einer Weile dann wurde ich in die Warteschleife geschickt und musste am Ende auflegen. Daraufhin habe ich nach einem prezedenzfall im Internet gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden. Auch ein Anwalt war an einem Samstag nicht aufzutreiben. Trotzdem ließ es mir keine Ruhe und ich wollte irgendwie herausbekommen, was denn nun der worst Case wäre. Da ich weder die Ansage beim ersten Mal verstanden habe und auch nicht die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen habe, rief ich also ein 2. Mal an um herauszufinden was der Spaß mich kostet und wurde gleich wiedererkannt:"Schön, dass du zurück bist, ich verbinde dich sofort". Ich habe also imemr noch nicht herausbekommen was es denn nun kostet. Nun, also habe ich, und diese Dummheit ärgert mich nun am meisten, noch von einem 2. Telefon angerufen um endlich die Kosten zu erfahren. habe mir dann die angeführten sinngemäßen ansagen notiert, so dass ich jetzt zumindest weiß, dass der "Vertrag" sich wie gesagt über 3ct/min jeden tag 1 std, 1 monat lang erstreckt. Da ich aber auch die Nutzungsbedingungen endlich hören wollte, habe ich diesmal nicht wie angesagt die 1 gedrückt um selbige zu lesen, sondern habe einfach garnichts gemacht oder gedrückt und zack wieder die Ansage: "Schön, das du dabei bist...." -Sofort aufgelegt! Es scheint also, als müsse ich jetzt für 2 Telefonnumern jeweils 0,03EUR/min*60min*30tage=54EUR zahlen muss, also insgesamt 108 EUR, für eine Leistung, die ich von vornherein nicht wollte. Ich habe auch von der Vermittlungsdame beim ersten Gespräch erfahren dürfen, dass die Rechnung in 2 bis 4 tagen zugestellt wird. auf dieser soll eine Hotline sein,welche angerufen werden kann. Dementsprechend sollte ich also auch eine Firmenanschrift sowie die richtige, nicht spekulierte Rechnung erhalten.

Es kommt hinzu, dass ich bei meinem Telefonanschluss der Telekom gesagt habe, sie möge alle kostenpflichtigen Telefonnumern sperren, woraufhin 01805 und 0900 nummern gesperrt wurden, aber eben nicht die normalen Handynummern.

Ich werde diese Nummer nun nicht noch einmal anrufen, ich möchte diese Leistung wie gesagt in keinster Weise!

Meine Fragen nun also:
-Sollte ich dieser Rechnung nachgehen, sie also überhaupt bearbeiten, darauf reagieren?
-Sollte sofort eine Kündigung zurückgeschickt werden, wenn die Rechnung erhalten wurde?
-Gibt es überhaupt eine Rechtsgrundlage für diese Verfahrensweise des Unternehmens?
-Sollte man Klage einlegen und wenn ja, wie?
-Wie komme ich aus diesem Vertrag heraus und vorallem, wie bin ich überhaupt in diesen Vertrag hineingeraten?


Ich habe keine Rechsschutzversicherung, aber zahlen will ich das auch nicht, weiß jemand, was man da machen kann?


----------



## shadow23 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo,

also das ist eigentlich schon eine altbekannte Abzockermasche... diese Handynummer sind so genannte (Langnummern) in aller Regel landest du in einem Callcenter bzw Operatorenchat. Wenn du eine SMS zurücksendest bekommst du aus dem callcenter eine Antwort zurück dann erfährst das jede weitere SMS 1,99 € kostet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



> auf einer eigentlich unverfänglichen Internetseite


:wall:
speicher mal die Seite und schreibe aus dem gedächtnis genau auf, was bei den Anrufen passiert ist. Dann warte mal ab, was passiert. In der Zwischenzeit wende Dich an T-Mobile, ob die Dir den Inhaber der 0151 daneboden...
[offtopic: Kennt man den Tarif nicht? http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/54-14.html ]


----------



## ThomasA (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo, Danke erst einmal für die Links. Habe meinen Fall erst einmal der Bundesnetzagentur geschickt... ob dies der richtige Weg ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hoffe zumindest, dass ich daraus vlt einige Erkenntnisse gewinne. Vor ein paar Minuten hat mich die Firma angerufen und nach meiner Adresse gefragt, die ich nicht weiter gegeben habe.  Wie ich aus dem o.a. Link schon vermutete, handelt es sich hierbei um die folgende Firma: 

[........] Solidus Media Software GmbH, Düsseldorf (Birken Str. 71, 40233 Düsseldorf). 
[...........]

Wie vermutet möchten Sie 54 Euro für den Anschlus haben (der andere wurde  noch nicht angerufen) die ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen.

Mir schnürt es gerade die Brust zusammen, wie kann so etwas so einfach passieren?

Die AGBs der Firma kann man wie ich herausgefunden habe unter ht*p://w*w.telerotik-karte.de/html/kontakt.html aufrufen. 


Meine Telefonnummer und co. werden, so wurde zumindest gesagt, an die Rechtsabteilung der Firma weitergegeben und ich zweifele so langsam an meinem Verstand, wie konnte ich in so eine dämliche Falle geraten...

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ThomasA (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Habe mittlerweile erfahren, dass ich doch eine Rechtschutzversicherung besitze. Da diese dubiose Firma bisher noch keine Daten von mir besitzt, werde ich daher den gesamten Sachverhalt samt Fishing-Anzeige, Gedächtnisprotokoll, Gesprächsablauf, Handelsregisterauszug der Firma und des vermutlich bald schreibenden Inkassounternehmens und sonstiger Informationen, welche ich gesammelt habe einem Anwalt für Telekommunikatiosrecht mitteilen/übergeben, mal sehen, was dieser hierzu sagt. Desweiteren werde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten und mich auch weiterhin mit der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung setzen. Was denkt ihr, sind dies die richtigen Schritte? Welche schritte kann man noch gehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



> Wie ich aus dem o.a. Link schon vermutete, handelt es sich hierbei um die folgende Firma:
> [........] Solidus Media Software GmbH, Düsseldorf (Birken Str. 71, 40233 Düsseldorf).


viel zu lesen
http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?threadid=222500

möglicherweise werden da gerade zwei Dinge vermischt, dann bitte: Mods --> Schere!
whois solidus.tv - ach, den B*Spr* gibts immer noch?
wau wau!


----------



## ThomasA (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Exakt! Das ist die "Firma"! Mich interessiert es mittlerweile brennend, wie die gesamte rechtliche Situation aussieht, wie es dazu kommen konnte, wer dahintersteckt und welche Schritte man im Allgemeinen dagegen eingehen kann! Da ich nun auch vor einem Prozess nicht zurückschrecke, werde ich jedes Register ziehen um mehr herauszubekommen! Deshalb, wenn jemand weitere Foren zu dieser [..........] Firma findet, die mit [........] anderer ihren Reibach macht, immer her damit, ich habe Blut geleckt. Wenn jemand sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit kennt, weitere Herangehensweisen, Institutionen oder Prezedenzfälle, bitte ich, sie zu schreiben, wenn es zu einem Prozess kommt, will ich vorbereitet sein und hoffe, dass es auch anderen helfen wird. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall innerhalb der nächsten Woche zumindest mit einem Anwalt auseinandersetzen, im Notfall auch mit mehreren, mir hat dieser Telefonanruf das Wochenende versaut und das will ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen!

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Manche kriegen sogar den Herrn GF R*D* ans Telefon 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/207-1.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/193-3.html

Ich würde mich aber lieber mal mit dem südfranzösischen Hundebesitzer im Hintergrund unterhalten oder mit Herrn DT in Hamburg. Bitte hier nichts mehr posten, bei Fragen bitte PN und Antworten kriegst du nur, wenn ich für sinnvoll halte, was Du vorhast.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Wir sind hier immer noch bei dem Titel





> Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??




Soeben erhielt mein Handy auch mal so eine Nachricht, die laute:

_INFO vom CHATPROVIDER es
wurde eine Nachricht,Foto
gespeichert antworte mit JA
oder Stop an die 0172
5343485 um diese abzurufen.. diese Nachricht
ist kostenlos._​Gesendet wurde sie am 29.01.2007, 10.04 von der Nummer+49*160*8828**, angeblich von einer Handynummer. Doch davon kann ausgegangen werden - das stimmt nicht, die Absenderkennung ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Fake.

Ruft man nun bei der die 01725343485 an, bekommt man eine nette Begrüßung mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass man die Nummer 09005771125 anwählen möge oder eine SMS mit dem Kennwort "SMS" an die 33633 schicken soll. Ein Kostenhinweis erfolgt natürlich nicht!

Ruft man die 09005771125 an, kommt zuerst der kostenlose, automatisch eingespielte Kostenhinweis,  auf 1,99 €/Min. Den Preis für die Kurzwahlanwendung erfährt der Nutzer wahrscheinlich erst mit der Rechnung.

Zu der 0900er Nummer heißt es bei der BNetzA nur 





> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 5771125


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gesendet wurde sie am 29.01.2007, 10.04 von der Nummer+49*160*8828**, angeblich von einer Handynummer. Doch davon kann ausgegangen werden - das stimmt nicht, die Absenderkennung ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Fake.


kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Manchmal gibt es da ja Überraschungen, wenn man "danebodet" 

Dass die Anbieter der Premium-SMS meine allerliebsten Freunde sind, ist Dir sicher nicht entgangen:
33633	Convisual AG	Essener Strasse 2-24  	46047 Oberhausen
support(at)convisual.com
http://www.aktiencheck.de/artikel/news-Nebenwerte-1241211.html
Die BNetzA wird sich für die nicht auffindbare 0900 sicher auch interessieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo 

habe heute ebenfalls so eine SMS bekommen, allerdings von einer 0172 Nummer, mit der Aufforderung, die bekannte 0162 Nummer für einen Download zu nutzen. Ich habe Vodafone diesen Vorgang gemeldet und warte nun mal ab, was da geschieht...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo, rechtlich ist es auf jeden Fall so, dass man üer die Kosten aufgeklärt sein muss. Der Hinweis allerdins von T-Mobile zu diesen 0151 Nummern is auch stark. Dort sagte man mir, Nummern die ich nicht kenne solle ich doch bitte nicht anrufen dann würde sowas auch nicht passieren :-D :-D Zu geil... Stecken doch alle dahinter...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ruft man nun bei der die 01725343485 an, bekommt man eine nette Begrüßung mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass man die Nummer 09005771125 anwählen möge oder eine SMS mit dem Kennwort "SMS" an die 33633 schicken soll. Ein Kostenhinweis erfolgt natürlich nicht!
> 
> Ruft man die 09005771125 an, kommt zuerst der kostenlose, automatisch eingespielte Kostenhinweis,  auf 1,99 €/Min. Den Preis für die Kurzwahlanwendung erfährt der Nutzer wahrscheinlich erst mit der Rechnung.
> Zu der 0900er Nummer heißt es bei der BNetzA nur [... nicht vergeben...]


    0900 - 5 - 771125     
    Diensteanbieter:
TeleCom30 GmbH
Oranienburger Str. 69
10117 Berlin     
*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer*:
*Fri Oct 7* 08:49:31 UTC+0200 *2005*???


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Traurige Welt nur auf das Abzocken aus 
hier ich geben auch noch einen kleinen Flirtnummerabzocke beitrag dazu:
015111028750 Hoffe die schlägt schön bei Google ein =). Könnt ja gerne mal da anrufen.

=> Leider ist es mit Flirtportalen wie mit Autoportalen es wird langsam immer mehr Abzocke und Betrug damit betrieben. Eigentlicht irgendwie traurig. Was noch schlimmer daran ist, das solche "Gaunerfirmen" auch bei uns noch gebilltig werden...


Mfg
"Magic"


----------



## IchoTolotos (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Hallo und guten Tag! Ich war angenehm überrascht das ich mal eine Mail bekommen habe. Werde auch gleich mal antworten. Smile kann jetzt zwar nicht so auf deine Mail eingehen, doch ich kann dir mal meine Handynummer zum schreiben geben 015110583780. Wäre einfacher für mich, Im Moment kann ich nicht so lange vor dem rechner sitzen. Habe viel zu tun. Sorry, ich hoffe das du nun nichts falsches von mir denkst. Gebe sie dir nur, um dich kennen zu lernen. Gruss Natalia

Ihr nickname ist bahira25 bei netlog ( facebox ), wieder so eine, bestimmt schon die 5 te numme


----------



## Rudi123 (6 August 2007)

*offline: 0172-5343485*

mal ein Lichtblick:


> Ihre Nachricht vom: 08.02.2007
> 
> Unser Zeichen: EBxxx
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wir sind hier immer noch bei dem Titel
> 
> 
> Soeben erhielt mein Handy auch mal so eine Nachricht, die laute:
> ...


 [...nicht vergeben...] --> siehe dann aber http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189380#post189380

Die beworbene Premium-SMS gehört CONVISUAL
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183401#post183401


Das ist eine der Meldungen zu der Nummer, die erwähnt wird. Dahinter verbirgt sich ein Tanzstudio der Frau A*D*
www.alex*****stanzstudio.de

Ob das wirklich schon die ganze Wahrheit ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

ich habe bei so einem Service gearbeitet, aber wieder aufgehört, als ich das System verstanden hatte.
Die schicken dir ne sms, mit normaler Nummer, wenn du darauf antwortest bekommst du eine Antwort mit dem Hinweis, dass sie inkognito bleiben will  und deshalb erst mal über einen Service dir schreibt, aber mit dem Hinweis Preis pro sms. Wenn du darauf antwortest geht das so weiter. Keiner hat Lust sich mit Dir zu treffen, es sind immer andere Schreiber an deiner Telnummer, immer der gleiche NAME aber eben andere Menschen, am Schreibstil kannst du es manchmal erkennen. Die haben aber strenge Vorschriften, kann deshalb auch sein, dass du diesen Personenwechsel nicht bemerkst. Aber jetzt weißt du ja Bescheid. Also hüte dich davor und glaube kein Wort was die schreiben, sie tun es für Geld vom Boss.
Karin

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157245#post157245


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

das ist Mobile Solutions in Kiel, die [ edit] ab, und das nicht zu knapp.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=200199#post200199


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

ich habe heute auch so eine sms erhalten:
Hallo ich bins, du hattest mir vor ein paar Tagen mal geschrieben das wir mal was trinken gehen könnten, wie schaut es die Tage aus, ich habe Urlaub

das blöde an der sache: vor ein paar tagen hatte ich tatsächlich einer früheren freundin angeboten, was trinken zu gehen. daher ging ich davon aus, dass sie es war. also schrieb ich zurück.

zurück kamen dann insgesamt noch 4 sms, drei davon über eine fünfstellige nummer 84333 mit dem hinweis unter der eigentlich sms: (EUR 1,99/SMS). ich habe natürlich nur an die mobilfunknummer geschrieben. ständig wollte jemand wissen, wie ich heiße, ob ich m oder w bin und woher ich komme.

auf meine letzte sms kam nur die meldung:
Ihre SMS konnte nicht zugestellt werden, da der Empfänger nicht länger unter 0151175xxxxx erreichbar ist.

mir stellt sich jetzt nur die frage, woher haben die meine nummer, denn ich bin bei gar keinem flirtportal angemeldet. das ist doch nicht rechtens.

gruss
gin


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*

Möchte nur sagen dass mir genau das gleiche passiert ist(Handy-Nr: 0151/1....). Die letzte SMS bei mir lautete dann "Hast du meine Einladung bekommen? Dann ist ja alles klar und wir sehen uns morgen". Also nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass hier so einiges merkwürdig ist und mir sehr dubios erschien, hab ich die Finger von gelassen. Würde mich interessieren, wo diese Typen denn die Handy-Nrn. herhaben. Bei mir hatte sich ein ALEX gemeldet und er sei 28 J. Naja, ich möchte alle nur warnen. 
PS: War übrigens nicht so einfach auf diese Adr. zu stoßen und Frust abzulassen. Wirkl. zu dumm, dass man dagegen kaum vorgehen kann. Passt alle auf euch auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Flirtmessages mit 0151 Nummern??*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Hmmm verdächtig viele mit 0151 Tel.Nummern. Das macht mich stutzig und riecht nach Callcenterflirts



da muss ich dir leider recht geben, diese 0151....geschichten sind in der regel flirtlines die einen richtig abzocken wollen, ich bin in einigen chatrooms angemeldet und bekomme des öfteren solche oder ähnliche nr´n, im allemeinen ist zu sagen das, wenn unaugefordert und/oder in der ersten mail seine nr bereitstellt meist ein gewerbliches interesse hat!!!
sorry, leute!!!


----------

